# Dabdig + Digiguide + Tivoweb



## garyread (Sep 4, 2004)

Is anyone using this combination? I found some threads from a couple of years ago but nothing recent. If there is, would you possibly upload/paste a copy of the relevant lines from your Digiguide ini file? (And any other useful information). I'm having a few problems setting things up.

Many thanks


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't use that combo but I may be telling you to suck eggs when I say the DabDig guy is very active on the DigiGuide fourms and will probably answer any q's you may have.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

What are you using? The Digiguide module for TiVoWeb, or the VB script for Digiguide that lets you select programs from Digiguide on your PC to record using TiVo?


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Just FYI - he was using DABDig ( http://www.spidersweb.freeserve.co.uk/dab/dabdig.htm ) to send recording requests from the DigiGuide client into the TiVo (via manrec).

He contacted me directly - and we had it working properly after a couple of mail exchanges on17th December. Basically - the issue was simply one of mapping certain channel names from DigiGuide into those used in TiVo/manrec.

(just came across this thead - as groovyclam mentioned, I usually frequent the DigiGuide forums and can be found there, or via email or via my own support forum)


----------

